# Stika Machine?



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Anyone have a Rolland Stika machine? What are you opinions of it? Is the software that comes with it any good for designing masks? How hard is it to design a custom mask?


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

I had the roland stika machine for a few years. THe software that comes with it is not good for doing design. It will cut EPS files. Which you can find many things already designed for you. Corel draw is a good program for doing design. There are some other programs out there that are a lot better, but cost a lot more money. Also make sure you get a stika that fits your growth as well. Meaning the stika 8 is nice. but with it's mak cutting width of 6.5 inches. Might fall short on some masks. So you might need to look at the stika 12. There are some other machines that are bigger and come with other softwares. They are about the same money. Feel free to drop me an email if you have any other questions. Thanks
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I looked at the stika's also, then decided on a 15" Graphtec.

The problem you may also have is availability of vinyl.

Most shops only carry 15" as the smallest rolls.

Ask any vinyl guy and they will tell ya, they could always use a bigger cutter...LOL

I use Flexi for software.

You can find some good deals on eBay, but beware some the the no name ones as drivers can be hard to find.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I personally wouldn't buy a Stika, although I hear they are decent machines. On the contrary, 12" vinyl is pretty easy to come by, as well as 15" vinyl. SignWarehouse.com is a great place to buy vinyl, as they are inexpensive and carry everything you need.

The best PRICE on a vinyl cutter will be from DeSay PC, being the Master Vinyl Cutter Plotter. However, DO NOT BUY one of these machines from them.

1. They will claim you never paid for it.
2. They will then send you TWO and claim you need to pay for both. Never issuing a calltag to pick up the second one.
3. They don't speak english.
4. Their service is among the bottom of the barrel.
5. Cutter is unreliable and usually ends up ruining jobs by making various erratic cuts across the entire job.

If you really want a cutter that lasts get a Graphtec or Lynx. The most universal would be a 24" machine, because as Tres said, we always want a bigger one! 24" is prefect for what I do because I can whip out banners and magnetic signs quickly from 24" vinyl. Ends up saving material as well.

If you are wanting to make custom paint mask, you will need to be familiar with vector design. The best software is Adobe Illustrator, but you can easily get by with FlexiSign. FlexiSign is one powerhouse piece of software that has awesome production features as well. If you are interested in how something looks cut out on a production cutter, send me a sample with a self-addressed stamped envelope, and I'll send it back to you in paint mask form. PM me for info.

Mitch


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

I have had my 15" Stika for almost 3 years and havent had one problem....never even had to call Tech or anything. I use the supplies software, which is limited in its abilities and I use Corel Draw. Vinylmaster PRO and Flexi are both great, if you can afford them.

My 15 inch machine does masks, letters, signs, just about anything...

My wife told me that if cut one more thing with the Vinyl machine she was going to leave me, BOY I MISS HER!! :wave:


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

A 15 inch is a good machine for a RC guy. Plenty of cut space for what ever he may want to do. As for programs i use Flexi Sign Pro7.5 and Signlab5 both of these are the top of the line in the vinyl industry. Except for the upgrades which just came out not to long ago. Flexi 7.6 and signlab6 will be coming soon. These are very expensive. The stika machine will work very well. As for ebay Desay Sign have no problem with them. I just ordered in 2, 24 in master cutter from them. Runs great. No problems what's so ever. One is over at the vinyl shop running Golf tourament hole boards. Runs non stop all day. The other is here for my RC stuff. There service was great, fast, and reliable. Had no problem talking to them on phone. They will include a slimmed down version of flexi with cutter. I've been doing this for quite awhile. Graphtec would be the better way to go. But for the money the master is a good machine. We use Graphtec and Roloand at the shop. Both are top of the line no problem machines. You can even find some of them on ebay used. Carefull with used machines from some businesses. They might be selling cause machine is wondering. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.via email.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Glad you are happy with yours, Mike. I was just posting to raise my issues with DeSay to him. Too bad they can't be consistent with their quality. After purchasing several machines, the Desay unit is by far the worst and definitely not worth saving $200 or so. Again, though, glad you are happy with yours! Maybe you'd like a full report of my experience???


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a 15" Stika machine, it works pretty good. A couple years ago I got a new computer and can't get it to work with Windows XP, does anyone know how I can get the program do work with XP, I can't remember exactly why it wouldn't download, something to do with XP though.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Hmm looks like it might not be as easy as I had figured. I will have to think on this.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

tommy,

i ran my stika software on xp no problem. I would reload CD and let it do it's thing. and see what happens. If it gives you a message let me know what that is. Other Wise send me a PM i might have something for you that you will like a lot better.
mike


----------



## signguy (Oct 3, 2005)

I own a graphics/sign shop, and have used a Graphtec for the last 7 years. I LOVE IT !!!!!!


----------

